# [Gothic 3] Lehrer für &quot;Schnelles Lernen&quot; gesucht.



## MiffiMoppelchen (16. Oktober 2006)

*[Gothic 3] Lehrer für "Schnelles Lernen" gesucht.*

Howdy,
suche einen, der mir Schnelles Lernen beibringt.

Bringt das mit Stufe 30 eigentlich noch was? Der Skill kostet 5 LP, d.h. erst ab Stufe 36 würde ich den ersten "Bonus-Lernpunkt" bekommen.


----------



## ghad3195 (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Lehrer für "Schnelles Lernen" gesucht.*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 16.10.2006 11:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Howdy,
> suche einen, der mir Schnelles Lernen beibringt.
> 
> Bringt das mit Stufe 30 eigentlich noch was? Der Skill kostet 5 LP, d.h. erst ab Stufe 36 würde ich den ersten "Bonus-Lernpunkt" bekommen.



auf dem langen weg nach montera gibts die waldläufer, ihr anführer kanns.
bin aber nich mehr 100% sicher.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Lehrer für "Schnelles Lernen" gesucht.*



			
				ghad3195 am 16.10.2006 12:24 schrieb:
			
		

> auf dem langen weg nach montera gibts die waldläufer, ihr anführer kanns.
> bin aber nich mehr 100% sicher.


Nein, leider nicht, der lehrt nur die Verwandlungsdauererhöhung (Wissen der Druiden).


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Lehrer für "Schnelles Lernen" gesucht.*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 16.10.2006 11:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Howdy,
> suche einen, der mir Schnelles Lernen beibringt.


Falls es noch jemanden interessiert: Der besagte Lehrer war/ist in Reddock: der Feuermagier.


----------



## WaDenKraMpF (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Lehrer für "Schnelles Lernen" gesucht.*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 18.10.2006 11:57 schrieb:
			
		

> MiffiMoppelchen am 16.10.2006 11:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




bis zu welchem lev geht g2 ca? bringt das ganze mit ~lev 40 noch was?


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Lehrer für "Schnelles Lernen" gesucht.*



			
				WaDenKraMpF am 18.10.2006 18:07 schrieb:
			
		

> bis zu welchem lev geht g2 ca? bringt das ganze mit ~lev 40 noch was?


Ich bin jetzt Stufe 38 und war noch nicht in Nordmar oder Varant - also sollten sich da noch ein paar Stufen sammeln lassen. 
Musst halt 6 Stufen nach em Erlernen sammeln, damit du den ersten Nutzen ziehst.

Und immer schön Hasen, Eidechsen und Schlangen meucheln: auch Kleinvieh macht Mist!


----------

